# USMC looking for a few good men!!!!!!!!



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

The United States Marine Corp is looking for recruits to join in my efforts to assemble a 50 TON MEGANUKE!!!!!!! With our good friends from the United States Air Force we hope to make this a success........






Do you have what it takes??????

PM me for all Target Details and Thank You in advance!!!!!

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Johnny Rock

I'm def in on this one Sarge!!!

Recruits

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Johnny Rock said:


> I'm def in on this one Sarge!!!
> 
> Recruits
> 
> 1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
> 2. Johny Rock
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


Thank You John I appreciate it!!!!!!


----------



## ekengland07

You know I can't pass up a good bombing. Count me in!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## gjcab09

Hmmmmm.......I think I like this idea...






I'm in!!!


----------



## Animal

Now you know none of the "other services" can be involved in something like this without support from the mighty US Army! I'm in!


----------



## Habanolover

Animal said:


> Now you know none of the "other services" can be involved in something like this without support from the mighty US Army! I'm in!


No Army brother should go into combat alone so therefore I will join with you.


----------



## Mr_Black

Count Me In


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## dj1340

morning bump for an epic bomb. For all you newbies this is a good time to join in and be part of something really good.


----------



## Rock31

Pm sent buddy.


----------



## Poneill272

Pm sent


----------



## fiddlegrin

Yessssssssir! :nod:

Please include me in!

:woohoo:

.


----------



## shuckins

if Dafiddla is in,i'm in...


----------



## Batista30

Let's do it.


----------



## fiddlegrin

shuckins said:


> if Dafiddla is in,i'm in...


 WOW! ...... Thank you Sir! :yo:

.


----------



## Rock31

Sign me up!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

dj1340 said:


> morning bump for an epic bomb. For all you newbies this is a good time to join in and be part of something really good.


Don I agree we can really make this "One to remember"!!!! And this Target really deserves to have his front door blown to smithereens!!!!! IMHO:nod:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Afternoon bump for a good time!!!!!!! As you can see we have some heavy hitters in this one but would also like to see some Noobies get in on there first "MASS BOMBING RUN"

PM me with any questions or for the target details!!!!!

Thank You EVERYONE for your BOMB making materials!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

I ask that all participants have there Cluster Bombs ready for Monday and *we will fire on my command!!!!!!*


----------



## Reino

massive strike????????? Count me in Sir!


----------



## gjcab09

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I ask that all participants have there Cluster Bombs ready for Monday and *we will fire on my command!!!!!!*


So we're talking Monday, 2/28...yes?


----------



## Habano

I'm a noob, count me in boys.


----------



## gjcab09




----------



## Mr.Friday

Born to fight,
Trained to kill,
Ready to die,
BU NEVER WILL!........... OOH RAH Marine!


Count me in. This site has been very generous to me as a noob. Time to pay it forward.
Semper Fi,
Mr.Friday


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Recruits

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

gjcab09 said:


> So we're talking Monday, 2/28...yes?


Yes I would like to have all Cluster Bombs assembled and ready Monday 2/28 Rod. Then we will do some coordinating and fire on my command!!!! Nothing better than 20 BOMBS hitting the same day!!!!! LOL :lolat:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Mr.Friday said:


> Born to fight,
> Trained to kill,
> Ready to die,
> BU NEVER WILL!........... OOH RAH Marine!
> 
> Count me in. _*This site has been very generous to me as a noob. Time to pay it forward.*_
> Semper Fi,
> Mr.Friday


Friday I like your attitude Leatherneck!!!!!!!!

Semper Fi
Sgt. Smoke


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Poneill272

Thanks for replying to my PM. I'm in!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19.
20.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Mr.Friday said:


> Born to fight,
> Trained to kill,
> Ready to die,
> BU NEVER WILL!........... OOH RAH Marine!
> 
> Count me in. This site has been very generous to me as a noob. Time to pay it forward.
> Semper Fi,
> Mr.Friday


The Taste and Fear of Death is something the Protected may Never Know!

Semper Fi Brothers!

Not even sure if I have 30 days in yet!?...But thought I'd read ya need 90 days training to participate in Bomb runs and Ordinance play! :doh:

_Newb with a Cap Gun!_ :lol:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

68 Lotus said:


> The Taste and Fear of Death is something the Protected may Never Know!
> 
> Semper Fi Brothers!
> 
> Not even sure if I have 30 days in yet!?...But thought I'd read ya need 90 days training to participate in Bomb runs and Ordinance play! :doh:
> 
> _Newb with a Cap Gun!_ :lol:


Bob I am running your eligibility by one of the Mods to see where you stand and I will be sure to let you know!!!!!

Semper Fi Jarhead!!!!!


----------



## Big Rick

If this is not filled up I am your man.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Big Rick said:


> If this is not filled up I am your man.


Your in brother I sent you a pm with details!!!!!:bowdown:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

WOW this is starting to LOOK real GOOD!!!!! THANK YOU EVERYONE for your support I appreciate it!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## Bunker

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

Sign me up Rob.

I am already buying stuff I said I wouldn't so I can scare up a bomblet for you (besides, the wife has an interview tomorrow).

Anything for the Marines :usa2:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## dj1340

Somebody we know is in for one hell of a surprise!!! A most deserving person indeed.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22. Szyzk
23.
24.
25.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Recruits

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22. Szyzk
23. 68 Lotus
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Lets get 30 BROTHERS in on this one!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272

OMG!!!!!!! I have not checked this for a few hours!!!!! This might be the one that sends us into a nuclear winter!!!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Mr.Friday

Hope he has room. Going to need a new 100+ qt coolidor to handle this one. Or a BOMB shelter lined with Spanish Cedar may be his best bet.

Semper Fi,
Mr.Friday


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Poneill272 said:


> OMG!!!!!!! I have not checked this for a few hours!!!!! This might be the one that sends us into a nuclear winter!!!!!! WOW!!!!


Would love to get 30 Brothers on board but it is looking real good!!!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Habanolover

Poneill272 said:


> OMG!!!!!!! I have not checked this for a few hours!!!!! This might be the one that sends us into a nuclear winter!!!!!! WOW!!!!


LOL We had one last year that had 83 members signed up. :r

It was for a good cause as it was sent to smelvis for the troops.


----------



## gjcab09

MORNING BUMP!!!!!!!!

Need 6 MORE BOTL's (at least!) c'mon guys!!!!


----------



## piperdown

Add me on.


----------



## Mutombo

Add me to the list as well.


----------



## Rock31

Habanolover said:


> LOL We had one last year that had 83 members signed up. :r
> 
> It was for a good cause as it was sent to smelvis for the troops.


When I read the first sentence I was like "DAMN 83 members to one person" that would've been deadly for sure!


----------



## baderjkbr

PM sent.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22. Szyzk
23. 68 Lotus
24. Piperdown
25. Mutombo
26. Baderjkbr
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Looking real good brothers!!!!!!! Our goal of 30 is only 4 brothers away. We still have a little time left til we launch a full frontal assault so we need a few more brothers!!!!! Now would be a good time to join us if you have been wanting to bomb a brother!!!! In the end you will know what a good thing you were a part of. Thanks for EVERYONES support!!!!


----------



## smelvis

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Looking real good brothers!!!!!!! Our goal of 30 is only 4 brothers away. We still have a little time left til we launch a full frontal assault so we need a few more brothers!!!!! Now would be a good time to join us if you have been wanting to bomb a brother!!!! In the end you will know what a good thing you were a part of. Thanks for EVERYONES support!!!!


Go ahead and add me Robert, My timing may be off but the box will fit with the group.

Thanks!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22. Szyzk
23. 68 Lotus
24. Piperdown
25. Mutombo
26. Baderjkbr
27. Smelvis
28.
29.
30.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

smelvis said:


> Go ahead and add me Robert, My timing may be off but the box will fit with the group.
> 
> Thanks!


Dave Thanks for joining us and really brother don't worry about timing!!!!!:nono:


----------



## Vicini

I can't sit by and let So Cal go unrepresented in this
I'm in


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22. Szyzk
23. 68 Lotus
24. Piperdown
25. Mutombo
26. Baderjkbr
27. Smelvis
28. Vicini
29.
30.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Vicini said:


> I can't sit by and let So Cal go unrepresented in this
> I'm in


:lol: Well,

You got the Beach covered I got the Desert! :laugh:


----------



## jeepthing

this is gonna be a good one


----------



## Reino

All I see is..................MASSIVE CARNAGE is going to happen !!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

:bump2::bump2::bump2: We need 2 more brothers to make the list complete. I hope you can join us for this MASSIVE bomb run!!!! Thank You for your support!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## ignite223

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> :bump2::bump2::bump2: We need 2 more brothers to make the list complete. I hope you can join us for this MASSIVE bomb run!!!! Thank You for your support!!!!!:thumb:


Sign me up...but I must warn you I have never done one of these. I have plenty to share and just need a few instructions for a noob.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22. Szyzk
23. 68 Lotus
24. Piperdown
25. Mutombo
26. Baderjkbr
27. Smelvis
28. Vicini
29. ignite223
30.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

We need one more Puffer for this AWESOME campaign!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjcab09

:bump2:

Still time...


----------



## Poneill272

I'll give RG to the person that takes #30!!!!:thumb:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Poneill272 said:


> I'll give RG to the person that takes #30!!!!:thumb:


I second that notion Phil!!!!!!! RG come and get it!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## socalocmatt

No need for RG bump. You got your 30 now. Show no mercy... Lets rock!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan
2. Johny Rock
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan
5. gjcab09
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black
9. Dj1340
10. Jeepthing
11. Fiddlegrin
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31
15. Reino
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick
20. Bunker
21. EricF
22. Szyzk
23. 68 Lotus
24. Piperdown
25. Mutombo
26. Baderjkbr
27. Smelvis
28. Vicini
29. ignite223
30. Socalocmatt


----------



## 68 Lotus

Locked & Loaded Sarge!.......Locked and Loaded!:usa2:

Target's Lat & Lon have been acquired and set! 

Awaiting Launch Command!.....lane:



:cb


----------



## gjcab09

*T - MINUS*


----------



## Bunker

I am packed and ready to fire.


----------



## gjcab09

*T - MINUS*...................................


----------



## FridayGt

How did I miss this thread! This is going to be amazing, I love seeing the pictures from massive bombing runs! Here's to hoping we get a picture of a Big 'Ol pile of Cigars!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

FridayGt said:


> How did I miss this thread! This is going to be amazing, I love seeing the pictures from massive bombing runs! Here's to hoping we get a picture of a Big 'Ol pile of Cigars!!!


You still have time to join the fun!! Let me know and I will send the details tonite!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Gentleman all orders have been sent via PM. If I missed anyone on the list please let me know!! There is still time to join us for anyone not on the list and Thank You for all your support!!


----------



## FridayGt

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> You still have time to join the fun!! Let me know and I will send the details tonite!


I would love to, but am heading out of town last minute for a funeral. That, and I only have about 4 cigars right now, still trying to get settled back stateside, and get the humidor seasoned again to stock up.

The carnage will be amazing to watch though, and maybe this pour soul will get kicked while he's down when my puppy contest bombs fly... hmmm...


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## dj1340

Monday is going to be a very interesting day for sure, can't wait for the carnage.


----------



## ignite223

Ready to go for Saturday


----------



## Big Rick

All set on this end.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Bombs away:

9101969010383085130212

Will ship tomorrow. Look out my brother...:ss


----------



## Bunker

The Bunker Bomblet has launched #9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41

I think I forgot to put a note in the box, but there is probably some signature Brittany hair in there somewhere :smoke2:


----------



## Reino

Bomb is live and activated on sequence code:

9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16


----------



## dj1340

Gone

03090330000121652108


----------



## Mutombo

Boom

9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67


----------



## Rock31

Putt...putt.....putt

I need to launch tomorrow but it should still BOOM with the rest!


----------



## gjcab09

9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30


----------



## socalocmatt

Hokie Pokie to Panty Snatcher. Target is hot. Pizzas are being deliverd.

9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37


----------



## fiddlegrin

Hahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha!

*Target is Sa-Mokin-plasma-HOT!!!* ound:

:thumb:

.


----------



## Mr.Friday

0310 2640 0000 6930 6839 
All systems go! BOMBS AWAY!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Hey hey!

Just reporting in.

Locked and loaded here too.










Remember;










Gee!

Did I remember to check my Boost Control Settings? :ask:










Thanks to all for joining this Fun Foray in the key of "F"! :biggrin:










Since I'm west coast I'm launching in 30 minutes.

And_____ *Launched!* :bolt:

.


----------



## 68 Lotus

We Have a Launch! lane:

9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57

:ss


----------



## piperdown

0310 1230 0001 4832 1067..........


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Gentleman I want to Thank each and every one of you for your support on this mission!!!!!

N

O

W
...........Grab yourop2: and enjoy the show!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## ignite223

Bomb is on it's way!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## EricF

Locked & Loaded for a Saturday Launch!

DC 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82


----------



## szyzk

It's all up to the USPS now... :boom::heh:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Gentleman all ordinances should be in the air today!!!!!! I appreciate everyone's effort on this EPIC bombing run!!!!

:usa: 

My ordnance # 03102010000158918504

:usa:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## Rock31

Going out in about 30 mins, this is going to be fun,


----------



## EricF

Fun is an understatement! This dude just might dirty his shorts!!!!!


----------



## baderjkbr

On its way. Con #03090330000146069981.


----------



## szyzk

EricF said:


> Fun is an understatement! This dude just might dirty his shorts!!!!!


So it's a good thing I sent him shorts, right? :roll:


----------



## Big Rick

Sent DC # 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404

I am psyched ... my first bombing attempt. I hope the cigars hit the mark!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

On it's way from PA!!!! The poor chap.......


----------



## 68 Lotus

szyzk said:


> So it's a good thing I sent him shorts, right? :roll:


Depends?! ound:


----------



## jeepthing




----------



## Vicini

Bombs away


----------



## EricF

szyzk said:


> So it's a good thing I sent him shorts, right? :roll:


Smart move Andrew!!!!!!! He will really need them after this!!!!! :tu


----------



## Rock31

0310 3200 0000 4632 2718

Boom!


----------



## Mr_Black

Bomb Bays Open!!

0310 0480 0000 1250 5926


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Time to take ROLL CALL!!!!!!!! If you havent posted up then copy and paste the list and add the status of your BOMB!!!! Thank You!!!!

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan - 03102010000158918504
2. Johny Rock - 9101969010383085130212
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan - In the air!!!!
5. gjcab09 - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30
6. Animal
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black - 0310 0480 0000 1250 5926
9. Dj1340 - 03090330000121652108
10. Jeepthing - In the air!!!
11. Fiddlegrin - In the air!!!!
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31 - 0310 3200 0000 4632 2718
15. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday - 0310 2640 0000 6930 6839 
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick - 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404
20. Bunker - 9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41
21. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82
22. Szyzk - In the air!!!
23. 68 Lotus - 9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57
24. Piperdown - 0310 1230 0001 4832 1067
25. Mutombo - 9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67
26. Baderjkbr - 03090330000146069981
27. Smelvis - In the air!!!
28. Vicini - In the air!!!
29. ignite223 - In the air!!!!
30. Socalocmatt - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37


----------



## Mr_Black

I am proud to be a part of this epic bombing. I have said it once and I will say it again. I am greatly moved by the kindness of everyone here. Doing such a great act of kindness for someone who we dont even know in person is amazing..


----------



## Animal

Mine went out a few days ago. Should be there around the same time as the rest. I have the DC at my office, I'll post it tomorrow when I get there.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

You guys are crazy. I would have loved to be a part of this but I'm afraid my bombing stash isn't up to snuff. I'll enjoy watching the carnage though so big props to you all!


----------



## Rock31

No such thing Mitch, if you smoke it then it's fair game 

Come join the fun next time.


----------



## szyzk

Rock31 said:


> No such thing Mitch, if you smoke it then it's fair game
> 
> Come join the fun next time.


I agree. As long as you have a stick or two that you're currently enjoying, you have something worthwhile to pass along to another member. It's all about sharing.

Hey Ray, is that Justice Beaver in your avatar?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan - 03102010000158918504
2. Johny Rock - 9101969010383085130212
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan - In the air!!!!
5. gjcab09 - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30
6. Animal - In the air!!!
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black - 0310 0480 0000 1250 5926
9. Dj1340 - 03090330000121652108
10. Jeepthing - In the air!!!
11. Fiddlegrin - In the air!!!!
12. Shuckins
13. Batista30
14. Rock31 - 0310 3200 0000 4632 2718
15. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday - 0310 2640 0000 6930 6839
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick - 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404
20. Bunker - 9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41
21. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82
22. Szyzk - In the air!!!
23. 68 Lotus - 9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57
24. Piperdown - 0310 1230 0001 4832 1067
25. Mutombo - 9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67
26. Baderjkbr - 03090330000146069981
27. Smelvis - In the air!!!
28. Vicini - In the air!!!
29. ignite223 - In the air!!!!
30. Socalocmatt - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37


----------



## Mr_Black

Boy, I hope that this guy has a big enough mailbox... He may need to go to the post office to pick all these up!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan - 03102010000158918504
2. Johny Rock - 9101969010383085130212
3. Ekengland07
4. Angryeaglesfan - In the air!!!!
5. gjcab09 - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30
6. Animal - In the air!!!
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black - 0310 0480 0000 1250 5926
9. Dj1340 - 03090330000121652108
10. Jeepthing - In the air!!!
11. Fiddlegrin - In the air!!!!
12. Shuckins - 9405 5036 9930 0017 9045 50
13. Batista30
14. Rock31 - 0310 3200 0000 4632 2718
15. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday - 0310 2640 0000 6930 6839
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick - 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404
20. Bunker - 9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41
21. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82
22. Szyzk - In the air!!!
23. 68 Lotus - 9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57
24. Piperdown - 0310 1230 0001 4832 1067
25. Mutombo - 9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67
26. Baderjkbr - 03090330000146069981
27. Smelvis - In the air!!!
28. Vicini - In the air!!!
29. ignite223 - In the air!!!!
30. Socalocmatt - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## ekengland07

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan - 03102010000158918504
2. Johny Rock - 9101969010383085130212
3. Ekengland07 - In transit
4. Angryeaglesfan - In the air!!!!
5. gjcab09 - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30
6. Animal - In the air!!!
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black - 0310 0480 0000 1250 5926
9. Dj1340 - 03090330000121652108
10. Jeepthing - In the air!!!
11. Fiddlegrin - In the air!!!!
12. Shuckins - 9405 5036 9930 0017 9045 50
13. Batista30
14. Rock31 - 0310 3200 0000 4632 2718
15. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday - 0310 2640 0000 6930 6839
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick - 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404
20. Bunker - 9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41
21. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82
22. Szyzk - In the air!!!
23. 68 Lotus - 9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57
24. Piperdown - 0310 1230 0001 4832 1067
25. Mutombo - 9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67
26. Baderjkbr - 03090330000146069981
27. Smelvis - In the air!!!
28. Vicini - In the air!!!
29. ignite223 - In the air!!!!
30. Socalocmatt - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37


----------



## Johnny Rock




----------



## Rock31

Tomorrow is going to be good for someone!

Wonder what 20+ priority mail boxes look like!


----------



## dj1340

Rock31 said:


> Tomorrow is going to be good for someone!
> 
> Wonder what 20+ priority mail boxes look like!


Total Chaos would be my guess, I wish we had a camera to capture the look on the face when they see these.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

dj1340 said:


> Total Chaos would be my guess, I wish we had a camera to capture the look on the face when they see these.


I'd also like to see the look on the mailman's face when he gathers his mail for the day!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Reino

Mail man is going to need a couple sacks to put all those explosives in!


----------



## baderjkbr

The mailman is going to look for a nice Christmas present this year.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Hope the postman dosen't go "postal" when he sees the boxes..


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Johnny Rock said:


> Hope the postman dosen't go "postal" when he sees the boxes..


HEY who sent the bike?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Reino

who is the numb nuts that used duct tape???


----------



## Rock31

Unfortunately mine was Duct tape fRee 

I did get some new colors though last night!


----------



## dj1340

Duct tape is the handy man secret weapon of choice. Red Green knew that!!


----------



## Reino

Rock31 said:


> Unfortunately mine was Duct tape fRee
> 
> I did get some new colors though last night!


+1 for colored duct tape but get rid of bieber pic!!!!
that might cost you a deduct-tape!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## dj1340

Reino said:


> +1 for colored duct tape but get rid of bieber pic!!!!
> that might cost you a deduct-tape!


At least the Bieber got killed on CSI last week


----------



## Reino

mine is...... OFD!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunker

Reino said:


> mine is...... OFD!!!!!!!


Mine too ound:


----------



## Rock31

I hope mine makes it today!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

.

Hahahahahahahaha!
Hee hee hee hee hee! :spy:

The poor Soul is gonna be blown into smitheriens!










.


----------



## fishkilla

Holy crap you guys really out did your selves on this one. I would love to be apart of the next one. Great job by all you guys. I cant wait to read how this finishes.


----------



## dj1340

Reino said:


> mine is...... OFD!!!!!!!


Mine as well, should be an interesting evening for sure


----------



## Johnny Rock

Mine is OFD too!

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## gjcab09

OFD


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Gentleman after checking the DC#'s your timing was Superb!!!! Excellent Job fellas and once again Thank You for the support!!! Now let's see if the poor soul makes his way to the thread.


----------



## Mutombo

OFD!


----------



## carpenter

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Gentleman after checking the DC#'s your timing was Superb!!!! Excellent Job fellas and once again Thank You for the support!!! Now let's see if the poor soul makes his way to the thread.


I keep checking this thread hoping that he got them already. I can't wait to see the outcome. I just wish I would have found this earlier so I could be a part of it. Next time I guess. I hope he has a big enough humidor. :bounce:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

carpenter said:


> I keep checking this thread hoping that he got them already. I can't wait to see the outcome. I just wish I would have found this earlier so I could be a part of it. Next time I guess. I hope he has a big enough humidor. :bounce:


With a lot of the bombs hitting today I hope he has a BIG mailbox!!!


----------



## fishkilla

hey Robert way to oganize man. This is freaking awesome.


----------



## socalocmatt

ANY MINUTE NOW!!! The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Reino

:cp:clock::boom:


----------



## Mr.Friday

OFD!


----------



## Johnny Rock

His mailman must be hammered with all of the packages, still OFD atm.....


----------



## socalocmatt

Notice Left, February 28, 2011, 11:05 am, NORFOLK, VA 23518

????? Maybe too many boxes . Hopefully he has plenty of room in his car. :jaw:


----------



## Rock31

I hope they have a tip for the mailman or else they are going to be pissed! HAHAHAAHA


----------



## Mr_Black

socalocmatt said:


> Notice Left, February 28, 2011, 11:05 am, NORFOLK, VA 23518
> 
> ????? Maybe too many boxes . Hopefully he has plenty of room in his car. :jaw:


Yep, same info for mine too. He is going to be shocked!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Too many boxes to deliver...LOL. Hope he has a SUV or a pick-up. Hope they let him know what he is dealing with if he rides to PO in a Corolla or something...



> Notice Left, February 28, 2011, 11:05 am, NORFOLK, VA 23518


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Hey Ray I think your bomb went AWOL!!!!!

0310 3200 0000 4632 2718

That DC# ended up in Connecticut brother!!!!!!


----------



## Reino

Notice left


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan - 03102010000158918504 / Notice left
2. Johny Rock - 9101969010383085130212 / Notice left
3. Ekengland07 - In transit
4. Angryeaglesfan - In the air!!!!
5. gjcab09 - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30 / Notice left
6. Animal - In the air!!!
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black - 0310 0480 0000 1250 5926 / Notice left
9. Dj1340 - 03090330000121652108 / Notice left
10. Jeepthing - In the air!!!
11. Fiddlegrin - In the air!!!!
12. Shuckins - 9405 5036 9930 0017 9045 50 / In the air!!!
13. Batista30
14. Rock31 - 0310 3200 0000 4632 2718 / AWOL BOMB in CT.
15. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16 / Notice left
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday - 0310 2640 0000 6930 6839 / Notice left
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick - 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404 / Notice left
20. Bunker - 9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41 / Notice left
21. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82 / Notice left
22. Szyzk - In the air!!!
23. 68 Lotus - 9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57 / Notice left
24. Piperdown - 0310 1230 0001 4832 1067 / Notice left
25. Mutombo - 9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67 / Notice left
26. Baderjkbr - 03090330000146069981 / Notice left
27. Smelvis - In the air!!!
28. Vicini - In the air!!!
29. ignite223 - In the air!!!!
30. Socalocmatt - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37 / Notice left
__________________


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

fishkilla said:


> hey Robert way to oganize man. This is freaking awesome.


Thanks Brother I live for this stuff right here!!!!!!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

socalocmatt said:


> ANY MINUTE NOW!!! The anticipation is killing me.


It might take him a few days to climb out of the rubble brother!!!!!:ask:


----------



## Big Rick

Bingo! 

Label/Receipt Number: 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404
Expected Delivery Date: February 28, 2011 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Big Rick said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404
> Expected Delivery Date: February 28, 2011
> Class: Priority Mail®
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011


Good job STALKER!!!!!! lol :bounce:


----------



## socalocmatt

Right on Rick!

So he will get at least: 1 Bomb... and 15 Notices!... and that just for today so far.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan - 03102010000158918504 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
2. Johny Rock - 9101969010383085130212 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
3. Ekengland07 - In transit
4. Angryeaglesfan - In the air!!!!
5. gjcab09 - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30 /Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
6. Animal - In the air!!!
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black - 0310 0480 0000 1250 5926 / Notice Left
9. Dj1340 - 03090330000121652108 / Notice Left 
10. Jeepthing - In the air!!!
11. Fiddlegrin - In the air!!!!
12. Shuckins - 9405 5036 9930 0017 9045 50 / In the air!!!
13. Batista30
14. Rock31 - 0310 3200 0000 4632 2725 / Notice left
15. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday - 0310 2640 0000 6930 6839 / Notice Left 
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick - 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
20. Bunker - 9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41 / Notice Left
21. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82 / Notice Left
22. Szyzk - In the air!!!
23. 68 Lotus - 9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
24. Piperdown - 0310 1230 0001 4832 1067 / Notice Left 
25. Mutombo - 9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
26. Baderjkbr - 03090330000146069981 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518. 
27. Smelvis - In the air!!!
28. Vicini - In the air!!!
29. ignite223 - In the air!!!!
30. Socalocmatt - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37 / Notice left

*EXCELLENT JOB PUFFERS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rock31

Correct DC# 0310 3200 0000 4632 2725

Notice Left


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

socalocmatt said:


> Right on Rick!
> 
> So he will get at least: 1 Bomb... and 15 Notices!... and that just for today so far.


NOPE he picked them up from the Post Office at 4:51 PM!!!!! I would of loved to see everyones reaction at that Post Office today!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

Until he realized what was going on I bet he was pissed, imagine going to pick up your mail and having 25 boxes waiting lol!

My notice left at 11:05 same time as you guys, hope it made it and they just forgot to scan.


----------



## socalocmatt

BWAHAHAHAHA. That's awesome.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Rock31 said:


> Until he realized what was going on I bet he was pissed, imagine going to pick up your mail and having 25 boxes waiting lol!
> 
> My notice left at 11:05 same time as you guys, hope it made it and they just forgot to scan.


Ray I think they were all picked up at 4:51 PM but they just didnt scan all of them yet. I guess the Postmaster didn't want to pay someone Overtime today.........ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Johnny Rock




----------



## Mutombo

Woohoo! Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## Rock31

Mine updated to delivered waaaaahooooooo!

Carnage!?!?


----------



## piperdown

We apparently destroyed the mailbox because mine said delivery notice was left.........


----------



## Rock31

Eric they were all picked up, just slow on updating I think


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Our target is creating a bomb thread as I type!!!!! LOL


----------



## socalocmatt

.... LOL. I was just about to post: "...And, he's online. Teehee"


----------



## tobacmon

Freakin you guys are killing me--I posted another thread below and for now (once in my life) I am speechless. I'm sure I will have more to say in the early AM---For now Thank you so much and I will return with pictures..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/285591-you-guys-fu-you-guys.html


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

tobacmon said:


> Freakin you guys are killing me--I posted another thread below and for now (once in my life) I am speechless. I'm sure I will have more to say in the early AM---For now Thank you so much and I will return with pictures..
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/285591-you-guys-fu-you-guys.html


Paul with the help from some AWESOME BOTL I hope the weight of the world has been lifted for just a moment!!!!! I will be looking forward to some pictures brother. I hope you can find peace in each and every cigar you smoke from our mass bombing run!!!!!!! ENJOY PAUL!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> NOPE he picked them up from the Post Office at 4:51 PM!!!!! *I would of loved to see everyones reaction at that Post Office today!!!!!*


*
Believe me when I tell you everyone looked at me as if I was some kind of King-Pin..*.The manager and I are on first name basis and when she told me thee were a couple she came out and said twenty something---My jaw, ass you name it, dropped ---



Rock31 said:


> Until he realized what was going on I bet he was pissed, *imagine going to pick up your mail and having 25 boxes waiting lol!
> *
> My notice left at 11:05 same time as you guys, hope it made it and they just forgot to scan.


*Exactly-*--The manager told me I could take the Crate and leave it by my door and my buddy mailman would get it tomorrow---Poor Guy!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock

:lalala::lalala:

Whaaa, What happened??????

:banana::banana:

:lalala::lalala:


----------



## tobacmon

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Paul with the help from some AWESOME BOTL I hope the weight of the world has been lifted for just a moment!!!!! I will be looking forward to some pictures brother. I hope you can find peace in each and every cigar you smoke from our mass bombing run!!!!!!! ENJOY PAUL!!!!!


Thanks for the great comments and all the well wishes and prayers are deeply felt and appreciated. I'd better close for now because I'm having a bit of a problem seeing the keyboard and will post something in the early AM for all to see.....My signature says it all!!!!!
*
ViVat Jesus and god bless the BOTL*


----------



## tobacmon

Johnny Rock said:


> :lalala::lalala:
> 
> Whaaa, What happened??????
> 
> :banana::banana:
> 
> :lalala::lalala:


Yea as if you had know idea----------:banana:


----------



## tobacmon

tobacmon said:


> Thanks for the great comments and all the well wishes and prayers are deeply felt and appreciated. I'd better close for now because I'm having a bit of a problem seeing the keyboard and will post something in the early AM for all to see.....My signature says it all!!!!!
> *
> ViVat Jesus and God Bless the BOTL*


:bounce:


----------



## szyzk

Awesome! I'm so glad to see this pinpoint strike went off without a hitch. And the possibilities of sneak attacks over the next few days will make it even better!

Paul, you're very deserving. Rob couldn't have chosen a better target!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Im so looking forward to some AWESOME pictures!!!!!!!! *THANK YOU *for making this run a success and for those who didn't know the inspiration for this run then read this thread and know you were a part of something special for Paul and his bride.......

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/285013-habanajohn-assited-me-big-time.html

Once again _THANK YOU_ for making our Mass Bomb Run a BLAST!!!!!!


----------



## dj1340

One well deserving BOTL was very surprised today. It just goes to show the cigar community is alive and well. Thanks to Robert for setting this up and all the other sneaksters out there.
Can't wait to see some pics of the damage


----------



## tobacmon

*This is what was in the crate the PO gave me to use-- *---I just wish the manager at the PO had a camera so you guys could have seen the look of mass confusion in my eyes. I know she did.---LOL----So I don't use up all of Puff's storage--Please see link below. I will be sending out PM's to everyone involved and it may take a while but I will get it done. I must tell everyone that this was "TOTALLY" unexpected and the wife's was as much surprise as I was. We both will be sitting down for a smoke together.This is something we've not done in a while.-.....See Linky below!

Puff Mass Bombing pictures by tobacmon - Photobucket


----------



## Rock31

O man that looks fun 

Have fun unpacking everything and fitting it somewhere LOL


----------



## gjcab09

This is great!...very deserving!


----------



## Animal

I have a feeling that this isn't the end of the destruction....


----------



## Mr_Black

Hehehehehe great pics!!!


----------



## dj1340

I think there are some more packages that should arrive today


----------



## ignite223

Looks like this run was a huge hit!


----------



## Zogg

Aw i just saw this.. my names paul too! even more reason to have participated. S'ok.. ill hit up the next one! P:

*browsing through the pics*

Smoke the kristoff maduro, They're FANTASTIC.

(well all of those smokes are but still <.<)


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

tobacmon said:


> *This is what was in the crate the PO gave me to use-- *---I just wish the manager at the PO had a camera so you guys could have seen the look of mass confusion in my eyes. I know she did.---LOL----So I don't use up all of Puff's storage--Please see link below. I will be sending out PM's to everyone involved and it may take a while but I will get it done. I must tell everyone that this was "TOTALLY" unexpected and the wife's was as much surprise as I was. We both will be sitting down for a smoke together.This is something we've not done in a while.-.....See Linky below!
> 
> Puff Mass Bombing pictures by tobacmon - Photobucket


----------



## tobacmon

My door again was being put back on its hinge as another BOTL aka Shuckins just had to tear up the neighborhood---Pictures updated at the below link---Robert you must be proud---LOL--- Now I need to find another way to store these smokes---I'm again totally speechless---My trip to the Urologist tomorrow was the furthest thing from my mind because of all this time consuming work I have in front of me.

You guys are "ALL" the best.............

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg72/tobacmon/Puff Mass Bombing/


----------



## jeepthing

Looks like mine for some reason is still in transit. DAM USPS Should see it tomorrow


----------



## smelvis

Shit I haven't even mailed mine, something about having to go commercial truck  :whip: :tongue:


----------



## tobacmon

jeepthing said:


> Looks like mine for some reason is still in transit. DAM USPS Should see it tomorrow


I have plenty and need the extra time believe me-:help:



smelvis said:


> Shit I haven't even mailed mine, something about having to go commercial truck  :whip: :tongue:


WTF you talkin bout willis-----:hungry:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

tobacmon said:


> My door again was being put back on its hinge as another BOTL aka Shuckins just had to tear up the neighborhood---Pictures updated at the below link---Robert you must be proud---LOL--- Now I need to find another way to store these smokes---I'm again totally speechless---*My trip to the Urologist tomorrow was the furthest thing from my mind because of all this time consuming work I have in front of me.*
> 
> You guys are "ALL" the best.............
> 
> Puff Mass Bombing pictures by tobacmon - Photobucket


MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## tobacmon

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> *MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!!!!!*!:rockon:


*You got me---BIG TIME-**--ROLMAO*


----------



## tobacmon

The mailman tossed a couple more boxes and ran like hell yesterday while the wife and I were at the doctors.He forgot his carrier though. Looks like Animal & Jeepthing zero in on me---see pictures at the link below.









*
More carnage---*

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg72/tobacmon/Puff Mass Bombing/


----------



## Animal

Glad they made it!


----------



## tobacmon

Animal said:


> *Glad they made it!*


*Thank you Sir--very much!*


----------



## FridayGt

This was absolutely amazing! Way to go Robert and everyone involved, just a beautiful thing. Paul, I'm so glad you were the one hit with his, I can't imagine a better target off hand and you deserved every little bit of this beating!


----------



## jeepthing

Enjoy them


----------



## tobacmon

jeepthing said:


> *Enjoy them*


*
Thx very much!*


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

I just love when a few stray bombs hit here and there!!!!! Good job Animal and Jeepthing!!!!!

Im sure we have a few more thanks to Donnie and Dave. I love the psychological warfare guys cause Paul will be treading lightly for weeks!!!!!!

Paul just be careful cause you never know when there might be a round 2!!!!!!!!:spy:


----------



## tobacmon

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I just love when a few stray bombs hit here and there!!!!! Good job Animal and Jeepthing!!!!!
> 
> Im sure we have a few more thanks to Donnie and Dave. I love the psychological warfare guys cause Paul will be treading lightly for weeks!!!!!!
> 
> Paul just be careful cause you never know when there might be a round 2!!!!!!!!:spy:


*Wait a minute Round 2----Easy there cowboy*---Now my ass is starting to hurt--I have enough problems dealing with the front side!ound:

When the dust settles I will be sending out itraders to each and everyone involved. I still can't get over the wife's face when I walked into the home after coming back from the PO with the crate in my hands----*PRICELESS!!!*

I'm sure she will be on here after this is all said and done for a few words of appreciation.


----------



## tobacmon

*Look what Dave aka Smelvis did to Mrs. Tobacmon*---My wife & I both had a great conversation with Dave last night and we appreciated your very thoughtful flowers and candy. You made her day and called me when they arrived thinking I was pulling a fast one on her. Because of you guys here I have something nice planned for her that she deserves.
*
Thanks again Dave very thoughtful my friend!*


----------



## szyzk

tobacmon said:


> *Wait a minute Round 2----Easy there cowboy*---Now my ass is starting to hurt--I have enough problems dealing with the front side!ound:


:lol: Okay, _that_ was funny! RG coming!


----------



## tobacmon

*I'm starting to send my itraders for all yous guys involved...I hope to have everyone completed today!*


----------



## jeepthing

Paul Thanks, hope things are improving for you and your wife. Enjoy


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Once again GOOD JOB _FELLAS!!!!!!_:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jeepthing

Thanks Robert for the clap. LMAO :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## smelvis

jeepthing said:


> Thanks Robert for the clap. LMAO :woohoo::woohoo:


Hold the fort Robert gave you the clap? oke:


----------



## tobacmon

*I think I got everyone itraders sent out--If I missed someone please let me know. I don't want leave out anyone in the list that took their time to do something special for me. I had a couple of packages that did not have member name or any name for that matter on the package or inside.*


----------



## 68 Lotus

tobacmon said:


> *I think I got everyone itraders sent out--If I missed someone please let me know. I don't want leave out anyone in the list that took their time to do something special for me. I had a couple of packages that did not have member name or any name for that matter on the package or inside.*


That's the second time I didn't put a note in the box! :doh: :tsk: :lol:....and didn't have an addy at the fishin hole! :ss

Hope you enjoy the No labels! :wink:


----------



## Rock31

Is this finished or do we have strays out there still


----------



## tobacmon

*Thanks Bob very much--itrader updated...*



68 Lotus said:


> That's the second time I didn't put a note in the box! :doh: :tsk: :lol:....and didn't have an addy at the fishin hole! :ss
> 
> Hope you enjoy the No labels! :wink:


----------



## Animal

smelvis said:


> Hold the fort Robert gave you the clap? oke:


:behindsofa: Whoa, what's going on in here?

I think I'm in the wrong forum :rapture:


----------



## tobacmon

Rock31 said:


> *Is this finished or do we have strays out there still *


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:scared::spy:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

I would think by now all the bombs have hit the target, but who the hell knows with the way USPS has been lately!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I would think by now all the bombs have hit the target, but who the hell knows with the way USPS has been lately!!!!!


I again want to let everyone know how much I appreciated your acts of kindness and will always remember this. oke: All my itraders are done and all the booms unloaded, now I can relax and spend some much needed time with the misses.
*
Thanks Very Much!!!!!*:hug:


----------



## Rock31

Very nice 

Now smoke em brother!


----------



## tobacmon

Looks like this is an ever ending terror attack on my neighborhood.David (aka Starbuck) took the just replaced door off the hendge and was truly humbled by his generosity not just with me but with all the members here.

I appreciate your act of kindness and will take some time to enjoy the selection of fine smokes you sent me.


----------



## tobacmon

*IS THERE NO END!!!*

I have been real busy lately getting prepared for my wifes surgery this morning. During all the madness Veeral felt I should take some time for myself and relax with some fine cigars.
After the hospital today I will try and smoke something when my wife goes to sleep and relax for a change.

Thanks V for the awesome selction of cigars that I will truly enjoy!










*Veeral must know I'm a Tat Hoe and these New Havana's and the Federal are on the top of my list to try. The Puff cigar was also on the list.*


----------



## Rock31

WOW the bomb that never ends 

Enjoy Paul.


----------



## Animal

Very nice, Veeral!


----------



## djangos

You really deserve it Paul and great hit V!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

How SWEET it is___!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:woohoo:

.


----------

